# Schnelles drucken unter Linux wie unter Windows?

## Ezekeel

Hi,

ich weiss das Thema wurde 1000 mal schon behandelt und ich weiss auch woran es liegt, dass unter Linux ein Druck wesentlich länger dauert wie unter Windows. Das bekomme ich eben bei relativ großen Dokumenten gleich mehrfach zu spüren wenn ich sie auf meinem Optra E mit gerade einmal 512kbyte Speicher drucken will. Ursache ist wahrscheinlich, Linux liefert die Daten im Rohformat während Windows sie fertig liefert. Vorteil Linux, der PC wird nicht mit Druckjobs belastet, vorteil Windows, der Druck kommt ca. 4 mal so schnell raus. 

Sicher ist das ganze bei einem Serversystem recht sinnvoll, bei einer Workstation bzw. einem nahezu SingleUser System wie ich das nutze ist es einfach nervig. Daher: kann man irgendwelche Einstellungen in Linux tätigen, dass die Daten bereits auf dem PC verarbeitet und dann erst an den Drucker übergeben werden? 

Für Antworten sage ich schonmal vielen Dank, und sollte das thema trivial oder schon 1000fach behandelt worden sein bitte ich um Entschuldigung!

----------

## Anarcho

Was genau meinst du mit "Rohdaten"?

Linux liefert die Druckdaten in einem für den Drucker lesbaren Format. Da das nicht für alle Drucker gleich ist, muss es entsprechend verarbeitet werden. Einzig PostScript-Drucker bekommen ihre Daten im gängigen Postscript-format bzw. es gibt die alternative PCL(-5/-6 etc).

Und ich muss sagen das ich keinerlei solche probleme habe, was aber auch daran liegen kann, das ich nicht weiss wie schnell windows drucken würde und ich nen Cups Server habe. Aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das die Daten unter Windows bei mir schneller ankommen würden. Lediglich die Qualität war unter Windows besser bei meinem Tintenstrahl. Beim Laser ist sie völlig identisch.

----------

## Ezekeel

Naja das mit den Rohdaten ist vielleicht etwas falsch fomuliert. Ich habe das einfach nur aus diversen anderen Threads mal aufgeschnappt. Tatsache ist wohl, dass Linux immer per Postscript druckt, ein allgemein gängiges Druckformat das viele Drucker verstehen. Wie windows druckt weiss ich nicht, aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass es nicht postscript ist. 

Und was eben auch zu beobachten ist ist, dass unter Windows bei einem Druck die CPU ziemlich stark bis auf 100% ansteigt während bei Linux nicht mal ein ausschlag zu verzeichnen ist. Also irgendwas macht wohl windows mit den Drucken bevor es sie rauslässt was linux nicht macht. Und genau das würde ich eben ändern!

----------

## slick

OT Diskussion zum Thema Treibersupport unter Linux herrausgelöst um besser zwischen OT und Support zu unterscheiden -> [OT] Treibersupport unter Linux

----------

## puntarenas

Unter Linux gilt eben ganz besonders, was auch unter anderen Betriebssystemen selbstverständlich sein sollte: Augen auf beim Hardware-Kauf!

Mein Brother HL-5050 läßt sich beispielsweise entweder direkt als Postcript-Drucker ansprechen (Postscript3 kompatibel) und braucht dann eben so seine Zeit bis er die Seiten berechnet hat und mit der Druckausgabe beginnt, oder ich nutze alternativ den hl1250-Treiber von linuxprinting.org, dann rastert mein PC die Daten für den Drucker und es geht rasend schnell, allerdings natürlich auf Kosten der Prozessorauslastung.

Für den OptraE scheint es ja ebenfalls mehrere funktionierende Treiber auf www.linuxprinting.org zu geben, vielleicht probierst du einfach mal durch, ob der eine oder andere dir zu schnelleren Ausdrucken bei dennoch akzeptabler Druckqualität verhilft.

Gruß,

puntarenas

----------

## Ezekeel

@puntarenas

 *Quote:*   

> Unter Linux gilt eben ganz besonders, was auch unter anderen Betriebssystemen selbstverständlich sein sollte: Augen auf beim Hardware-Kauf! 

 

Das ist ein umgehen des Problems und keine Lösung. Ich bin auf Linux umgestiegen und nicht in Linux eingestiegen. Das soll heissen, dass ich die Hardware schon hatte die ich nun verwende, so auch dei ATI GraKa. Wenn ich mir in ferner Zukunft mir eine neuen PC kaufe werde ich sicherlich darauf achten wie ich diesen zusammenstelle, aber seit dem ich Linux habe hat bei mir auch das Wettrüsten aufgehört, da Linux auf fast jedem PC optimal läuft und ich bislang nicht die notwendigkeit sehe mir einen neuen zu kaufen.

Bei Linuxprinting werde ich mal vorbeischauen, danke für den Tipp. Bisher war das mit dem Drucker nur eine Nebensächlichlichkeit, da ich nicht sonderlich viel ausdrucke. Das Problem ist nur zunehmend nerviger geworden.

----------

